# Chinese J-31 Stealth(y) Fighter



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

This is Trumpeter's 1/72 kit out of the bax:
Shenyang J-31 Gyrfalcon












Tried to get some texture on an all-black plane by painting it dark (dark!) gray, and giving it a black overall wash, then some black pastel. Not entirely pleased with the results, but it was worth a try.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Interesting effect with the painting. You do see similar in photos of black aircraft taken in bright sunlight so I'd call it a success.


----------

